# Prostatakrebs > Veranstaltungshinweise und Verbandsarbeit >  Patiententag Prostata am 1.3.08 in Köln

## Hertlein

Liebe Forumsteilnahmer,

am 1. März 2008 von 15.00 bis 18.00 Uhr findet im Maternushaus, Kardinal-Frings-Straße 1-3 in Köln der *8. Kölner Patiententag Prostata* statt. Experten des Westdeutschen Prostatazentrums der Klinik am Ring in Köln informieren Betroffene, Angehörige und Interessierte über Krebsfrüherkennung, Vorsorge und moderne Therapiemöglichkeiten bei Prostataerkrankungen. Nach kurzen einführenden Vorträgen stehen die Experten für individuelle Fragen zur Verfügung. Die Teilnahme ist kostenlos. Wir freuen uns auf Ihren Besuch

Weitere Informationen erhalten Sie beim Westdeutschen Prostatazentrum telefonisch unter 0221/92424470 oder im Internet unter www. westdeutschesprostatazentrum.de

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Andrea Hertlein, wissenschaftliche Referentin im Westdeutschen Prostatazentrum

----------

